# Orange Crush Flower Day 25 How Does it LOOK?



## Opencountry (Feb 25, 2007)

321...gone


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice 


i want to try that strain

looks pretty looks like the bud is kinda blue and the leaves orange... keep it up and good luck


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 26, 2007)

That's a nice plant you got there. Looks like she's going to be a heavy yeilder.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 26, 2007)

*Whats up OC. Damn mang she is a beauty isn't she. How long does she have left to flower? How does she smell? :aok: *


----------

